# Night Vision



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I picked up a Sweet Little Night Vision Monocular this week at a Garage Sale for 75 bucks been used twice according to the man I bought it from. It Looks Brand New and Performs like New!!

I have only had one chance to check it out but it looked Great! Can't Wait to Really Try it out.

Anyone else Using them?


----------

